# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Rode vlekken al bijna mn hele leven

## kubilay12344

Hallo ik ben kubilay 14 jaar ( ik weet ik ben jong ) en ik heb een probleem ik heb rode vlekken op mijn gezicht maar ik weet dat het geen acne is want dat gaat wel weg en mijn ouders willen geen afspraak maken bij de huisarts wat moet ik nou doen of wat is het überhaupt op mijn gezicht wat ik niet weet ? M.V.G Kubilay Karabulut

----------

